# Type of Switches (Turnouts) to Use with DCC



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I currently have a 4 x 8 DCC layout where I am using Atlas Snap Switches. I have no issues with any of the switches. I am thinking about upgrading to Peco switches or Atlas #4 switches. With the Peco switches I am a bit confused as to whether I should use electrofrog or insulfrog. The snap switches carry the current continuously along the short legs of the switches and have a plastic top to the frogs - so would those be more like insulfrogs or electrofrogs? Do the Atlas non snap switches have insulated or non insulated frogs?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

DavefromMD said:


> I currently have a 4 x 8 DCC layout where I am using Atlas Snap Switches. I have no issues with any of the switches. I am thinking about upgrading to Peco switches or Atlas #4 switches. With the Peco switches I am a bit confused as to whether I should use electrofrog or insulfrog. The snap switches carry the current continuously along the short legs of the switches and have a plastic top to the frogs - so would those be more like insulfrogs or electrofrogs? Do the Atlas non snap switches have insulated or non insulated frogs?


Dave

Any make or model turnout on the market is DCC or DC. The claims of
DCC friendly are nonsense. Make your choice based on other
factors.

The major difference in turnouts is whether the FROG is powered
or not. Peco ELECTROFROGS are powered, but that means you must
use an insulated joiner in both FROG rails.

The Peco INSULFROG is plastic. You do not need the insulated
joiners. It is power routing tho. That means the points will
power ONLY the track they are set for. If straight, the power to
the divert rail will be off. Handy if you want to have a non
powered spur to park a loco. Otherwise, you simply add a drop
to your power buss from the spur frog rail. The Insulfrog is
similar electrically to the Atlas, with the power routing exception.

Other makes have similar models available.

There is the problem on insulated frog turnouts that short 4 wheel
power pickup locos will lose power often when they hit the frog.
All wheel power pickup locos should have no problems.

I'm a Peco fan. They are top quality and you will have NO
derails caused by turnouts. I replaced all of my Atlas with
Peco.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would recommend that you go with insulated frogs. Both Peco and Walthers Shinohara have good quality and selections.

The bigger issue you're going to have is track geometry. Turnouts aren't plug and play. Everyone's pieces are different. This is especially true for Snap Switches, which are intended for use with trainset-type ovals and have a curved diverging leg. More prototypical turnouts have a straight diverging leg at the angle indicated (a #4 diverges 1 unit of distance for every 4 forward). The length of both legs will vary by manufacturer, so you're going to have to tinker with your track to get new ones to fit, as well as the curved vs. straight legs issue.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

CTvalley is right again.

The Peco turnouts are not direct replacements for the
Atlas. They have, as he mentioned, different geometry
and different lengths.
.
You will have to adjust your tracks to make them
fit in.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Worth the trouble though imho. Insulfrogs should serve you well unless you have very short wheelbase locos.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

No problem with track geometry. I intend to build a new layout. I do this periodically. That's why I use sectional track. It's easier for me to tear down and rebuild. I don't mind the restriction to 22 and 18 radius curves with some 15 inch on sidings.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Do I take it by your previous comment you're sticking with the Atlas gear?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DavefromMD said:


> No problem with track geometry. I intend to build a new layout. I do this periodically. That's why I use sectional track. It's easier for me to tear down and rebuild. I don't mind the restriction to 22 and 18 radius curves with some 15 inch on sidings.


Ah. That wasn't clear from your initial post. There is no need to justify the use of sectional track. Use what works for you.

And I'm back to my original recommendation for turnouts: Peco or Walthers Shinohara, whichever is available in the configurations you need at prices you can live with.


----------

